

Squarepusher virtual reality music video – WASD to look around - anigbrowl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Olt-ZtV_CE

======
vel
Thanks so much for posting! I was the lead 3D artist on this. Will be happy to
answer any questions. This took us a total of 6 weeks between me, our unity
dev and Rob Pybus (the illustrator). Hopefully the gear VR version gets
approved today or tomorrow as that's the best way to view it if you can get
hold of one in the wild!

~~~
skrebbel
Yes, a question. Please don't take it as criticism, because it isn't.

With WebGL out there and all that, and Flash player being quite decent at
flatshaded vector art as well, isn't a distorted youtube video with a browser-
specific trick among the _very worst_ ways to deliver this content?

I really love the art by the way, great work!

~~~
vel
Thanks man!

A webgl version would have been great but as we were already targeting 360
youtube, android, google cardboard, iphone and gear VR I think another
platform would have broken our dev! I would personally love to do more unity
based webgl stuff- there's so much potential there for interactive animation.
Like most things, In the end it just came down to money and time.

I agree though, It isn't really ideal that people are forced to use chrome and
I think some people will see the undistorted version, not realise what it's
meant to be and write it off. Which is a shame. It's early days for 360 video
and I hope in a few months time I hope it's easier to see.

This is the first project I've done where viewing it on a phone is arguably
the best experience (sorry Mr Lynch), you look silly waving your phone around
but it's a bit of fun in the end of the day!

~~~
skrebbel
Ahh right, so "Youtube 360" is an actual thing and it's made for phone first.
Ok that makes more sense :-)

Thanks!

------
fragmede
Youtube 360 is a rarely used feature.

There are a few videos, like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RPurvYriHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RPurvYriHI)
or
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=ClAuhgFQpLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=ClAuhgFQpLo)

If you're interested in making one yourself, here are the specs on the
metadata needed, direct from Google, on how to make one:
[https://github.com/google/spatial-
media/blob/master/docs/sph...](https://github.com/google/spatial-
media/blob/master/docs/spherical-video-rfc.md)

------
comex
Works in Chrome; in Safari and Firefox, YouTube shows the original, distorted
video without even a message to the effect that it's not the intended
experience. Both of these browsers support WebGL, of course, so I doubt there
is any technical reason only Chrome is supported. Why am I not surprised that
this is nevertheless the case?

~~~
nosuchthing
Works best with the Youtube app.

------
Daiz
Just a note: Seeing as this is achieved by only showing (distorted) portions
of the encoded video, using the 4K option is actually beneficial even if you
don't have a 4K screen.

Here's a sample of what the encoded video looks like when viewed in a normal
video fashion:
[http://i.imgur.com/SZmUMSF.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SZmUMSF.jpg)

~~~
Scaevolus
You can also use their embedded player to watch it distorted:
[https://www.youtube.com/v/6Olt-ZtV_CE](https://www.youtube.com/v/6Olt-ZtV_CE)

Does anyone know which projection this is?

~~~
texeltexel
By the screenshot, I would say it is a cylindrical projection of a sphere -
the top row and bottom row represent just a single point of the sphere

------
andybak
More interestingly - stick your phone in a cardboard VR rig and just look
around...

------
mijoharas
I hadn't heard about this yet, but apparently it's been around for a couple of
months. Here's an article I found - [http://www.roadtovr.com/youtube-now-
supports-360-video-no-vr...](http://www.roadtovr.com/youtube-now-
supports-360-video-no-vr-support-yet/)

------
shibby
Everton FC published something similar to show their stadium pre-match -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkNUotXTKpk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkNUotXTKpk)

------
hartror
It is like someone videoed a VRML world.

------
ZeroGravitas
You can drag with your finger to look around on the Android Youtube app.

------
wildpeaks
Just so you know, the video is blocked in Germany.

------
rocketeerbkw
Looks like this only work in chrome?

~~~
cpcallen
Not even in Chrome: I just see the whole distorted image. Even tried disabling
various extensions that might be interfering, but to no avail.

~~~
mijoharas
I think I read that it needs to be a recent chrome. I can only confirm that it
works as expected on ubuntu chrome `Version 42.0.2311.135 (64-bit)`

~~~
vinbreau
I couldn't get it to work in any of my browsers. There simply is no changing
the view. I tried the latest Chrome and Firefox. The view is always static.

------
jasonkostempski
Looking down is NSFW :)

------
choppaface
is this "3D video" ?

~~~
choppaface
Seriously, do people consider this 3D video?

------
throwaway69420
wheres the fucking rift version

